# Iwagumi Advice



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks nice. Not true iguami form, but nice still. 

What plants are you thinkin?


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Looks nice. Not true iguami form, but nice still.
> 
> What plants are you thinkin?


I have some HC and DHG that I'll be transferring from my already established nano. What do I need to change to make it a true iwagumi form?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/Magazine/Iwagumi-Style.html

Essential Iwagumi Principle

In an Iwagumi aquascape you should always use an odd number of rocks of various sizes, and they should consist of the same type of stone. This will add continuity and provide harmony for the layout. 

One of the more difficult aspects of the Iwagumi Style is achieving visual balance through the aquascape. Many aquascapers follow the “golden triangle rule” which divides the layout into three equal segments from top to bottom, and from side to side. The focal point is where the different vertical and horizontal lines intersect. Placing rocks and groups of plants in theses areas will adds strength and focus to the Iwagumi aquascape. 

The substrate sets the foundation for visual flow for the viewer. In Iwagumi aquascapes, the substrate should have contours and texture to keep the eye moving and drawn into all aspects of the aquascape. A strategically placed substrate will also help create an allusion of depth. Sloping upward from front to back is a great way to achieve this depth. You can also have one side or your aquarium substrate slightly higher than the other side. Each method will add more personality and depth to what seems like a simple design.

The substrate once covered with groundcover plants will create a sensation of fluidity and movement with green rolling hills and valleys.


Define Your Hardscape
When you start a layout you should always have more than enough hardscape material than you need. This gives you more options when your initially planning your design. You don’t want to be limited by a small selection of rocks. I recommend having at least seven different sized rocks to select from. Find rocks that have character, the more nooks and crannies your stones have the more detailed and complex your layout will appear. 

Some of the more popular stones to use are Seiryu-seki stone, Maten stone, or Shou stone. These rocks are excellent rocks to use for your hardscape, but your not limited to these types. The goal is to find group of rocks that share the same color scheme, but are different in their details, color patterns, shapes, and contours.

When put arranged in an aquascape the rocks will appear as a unified collection while still maintaining their own distinct characteristics. The arrangement of the hardscape should have a clear focus and dictate the viewers’ perspective.


Select the Right Aquatic Plants

Iwagumi style should give you a feeling of tranquility and simplicity; therefore a limited number of plant species are used. An aquascape will usually consist of a single foreground plant like Eleocharis acicularis (Dwarf hairgrass), Glossostigma elatinoides, and Hemianthus callitrichoides to name a few commonly used species.

The background should also only consist of one plant species and can vary based upon the look and feel you want to obtain. The rocks are the focal point in an Iwagumi aquascape. So always use plants that will not over power the rock formation.


Harmony with Fauna

When selecting fish you want to emphasis simplicity, harmony, and unity between the fauna and the aquascape. Too many fish species can cause discord and chaotic random movement among the fish, which distracts from the aquascape.

Instead use a single species of schooling fish to add fluid movement and contentment to the aquascape. The most common used species are Cardinal tetras, Rummy nose tetras, or Harlequin rasboras. It is important to use “schooling” fish and not “shoaling” fish. This helps to maintain a more tranquil environment.

Shrimp like the Caridina japonica (Amano Shrimp) are most often use in the planted aquarium and serve as an excellent clean up crew without distracting the aquascape. Their small size and clear coloration helps them blend well with the plants. Other shrimp varieties can be a distraction if they are too colorful or too abundant.


Not as Easy as it Looks
It is a common misconception that Iwagumi style aquascapes are easy to maintain due to its simplistic look. It is in fact a more difficult style mainly because the style involves only two plant species which require special attention. The plants mentioned previously are heavy root feeders, so dosing the water column should be done in moderation. It is more important to have a nutrient rich substrate to help these specific plants grow strong and healthy. Many hobbyists overlook the importance of a nutrient rich substrate, and may run into plant health issues later as the aquascape develops.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

I've actually read all that. I've researched the topic so I was wondering if you had specifics? I've used the rule of 2/3s I've used all the same rock type etc.


Nubster said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/Magazine/Iwagumi-Style.html
> 
> Essential Iwagumi Principle
> 
> ...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that the substrate doesn't flow as well as it could and just something a little off to me about the rock placement. Can't place my fingure on it...I don't really get a focal point the way it's setup now. It still looks decent, just not Iwagumi.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Substrate meaning the type? Or the way it's laid out


Nubster said:


> I think that the substrate doesn't flow as well as it could and just something a little off to me about the rock placement. Can't place my fingure on it...I don't really get a focal point the way it's setup now. It still looks decent, just not Iwagumi.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Layout.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for hitting up that info! Yes something is quite off here. What other stones do you have to work with? It'd be helpful if we could see some high res pics of the tank and some pics of the stones you have. 

I think part of the issue is where most iguami scapes have some defined angles, continuity, this lacks those same qualities. 

Three or five rocks would be a great start.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Just to be clear, my current setup is the second picture, not the first. Maybe I'm blind? Because I see angles...and continuity. But hey that's why I asked for help right? And honestly I only have a few more stones to work with and the ones I didn't put in there did not look interesting at all. They were rather smooth in spite of being seiryu. That's what you get for ordering online...


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I feel like the current rocks you have are too overpowering in the layout. Maybe try more smaller sized pieces? I have no experience with Iwagumi style but that's just my opinion Maybe swap the rock that's on the right with the piece that's on the back left and make your substrate a little more "hilly" than flat? Idk.. haha You're getting there though, but there's room for improvement. 

But hey, as long as you're happy with how it looks, that's all that matters


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah! You definitely don't have to conform to Iguami style. I have a similar scape to you.. It started off as "Iguami" but now look it. My almost ADA build. 

I personally think yours is a decent scape. I'd change your substrate amount.. Also include some more pictures.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay yeah cool. I was planning on adding more substrate around the rocks to anchor them. Is that cool? or would less look better....


MABJ said:


> Yeah! You definitely don't have to conform to Iguami style. I have a similar scape to you.. It started off as "Iguami" but now look it. My almost ADA build.
> 
> I personally think yours is a decent scape. I'd change your substrate amount.. Also include some more pictures.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Definitely dig your almost ADA build though. Ku-DOS.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Messed around a tad. Changed some positions, rotated the oyaishi. How is this? Better? Worse? I tried to increase the angles and tried to make a more obvious focus. As soon as I've decided on a rock position, I'll add more substrate to the back and such to create depth, flow etc etc






This is the only other rock really I'm not using


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bravo! This scape is much better. I think it is excellent. 

Keep in mind you can always change a rock's shape by burying it or dropping it from a high up window.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

I would slope the gravel in the back left corner higher to create more of a slope towards that back portion; you also want to leave space between all rocks placed and the glass; otherwise I think you have a good scape there now.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah the substrate was the last part I was going to tweak.



melanotaenia said:


> I would slope the gravel in the back left corner higher to create more of a slope towards that back portion; you also want to leave space between all rocks placed and the glass; otherwise I think you have a good scape there now.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I was actually thinking less substrate in general. But that other idea might work.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking back, I was going to use the same volume of substrate that I'm using now, but push it back to make a slope.



MABJ said:


> I was actually thinking less substrate in general. But that other idea might work.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

bbqthis said:


> Looking back, I was going to use the same volume of substrate that I'm using now, but push it back to make a slope.


Give it the old college try.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

MABJ said:


> I was actually thinking less substrate in general. But that other idea might work.


I would agree on height overall, but there needs to be better sloping towards the back given the way the rocks are arranged to give depth and perspective. It is kind of hard to tell how deep the substrate is from the pictures.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay. Messed around with substrate and finalized the rock placement. Sorry for the phone pics. They really don't do the scape justice


----------



## ggrillo (May 26, 2013)

I think you're getting somewhere. Don't quote me on this, but I think with Iwagumi, the 2 largest rocks should be next to each other, but pointing in opposite directions, with the larger one closer to the center of the tank. I also think a smaller 5th rock could help balance things out. 

As for the substrate, have you though about adding some finer sand on top? Having the substrate finer, should make the rocks appear a little larger. 

Good Luck! I've always loved pico tanks, but the can be a real PITA


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2013)

I have to say - I like this rock placement a lot better then the first one. I didn't see anything wrong persay with the first one...but when I saw the second it made me catch my breath a bit. Just something about it makes me feel all happy inside. ;a;

Sorry it's not advice, I just had to comment because the second scape tugged at my heart so!~


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Ive thought about the sand but I'd have to do the substrate again! We'll see...


ggrillo said:


> I think you're getting somewhere. Don't quote me on this, but I think with Iwagumi, the 2 largest rocks should be next to each other, but pointing in opposite directions, with the larger one closer to the center of the tank. I also think a smaller 5th rock could help balance things out.
> 
> As for the substrate, have you though about adding some finer sand on top? Having the substrate finer, should make the rocks appear a little larger.
> 
> Good Luck! I've always loved pico tanks, but the can be a real PITA


Thanks so much ^^



Mao said:


> I have to say - I like this rock placement a lot better then the first one. I didn't see anything wrong persay with the first one...but when I saw the second it made me catch my breath a bit. Just something about it makes me feel all happy inside. ;a;
> 
> Sorry it's not advice, I just had to comment because the second scape tugged at my heart so!~


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Flood it. Phooey on conforming lol


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna start cutting HC from my other tank and start planting. No sense putting a finer substrate to make the rocks look bigger when the whole thing will be a green HC carpet anyways haha.


----------



## Zigga (May 27, 2013)

Its looking much better now but now a little bit too symmetrical for me. I would add one or three more stones, trying to keep them odd numbers
EDIT: woops looking at it I see you have five rocks. In that case I would space out those two on the lower left a little bit. They look really good but its a little too symmetrical like I said. Space it out a little bit, give yourself a little room to put some HC in there if you want, etc. I think it'll have a little better flow


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh I actually didn't notice the fifth either. 

The fifth should be placed on the other side closer to the glass and inwards slightly more I believe. 

Play with that thought.


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

I've rearranged the position of the 5th stone and have planted one bag of DHG and some clippings of HC from my either tank. Pics to follow...


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

So here we are, all planted up. I have planted some DHG that I bought at Petsmart since the DHG I had in my other tank never really faired well since day one. I did a mass trimming in my other tank of HC and transplanted some clippings to this tank in hopes of growing a new carpet, especially since lack of trimming has essentially destroyed the carpet I had in my older tank. Never again will I go so long without trimming HC. it was like 3 inches thick when I trimmed it. needless to say what remained in the tank looks just about dead [facepalm] ...so we'll see... I won't be making that same mistake here though!
Instead of cellphone pictures...we have old point and shoot pictures that I touched up. So sorry bout that...


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

I know it is a pain, but you'll get a quicker spread on the DHG if you pull apart some of those clumps and plant in multiple spots instead. 

Good luck!


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah I know hahah but I had originally planted some single strands but they kept floating up and I got frustrated. I'm just lazy. Idk maybe tomorrow I'll try again.


melanotaenia said:


> I know it is a pain, but you'll get a quicker spread on the DHG if you pull apart some of those clumps and plant in multiple spots instead.
> 
> Good luck!


----------

